# I'm excited to be here : )



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Wow, sounds great I hope you get him!!


----------

